# mitrapriester wie spielt er sich?



## starfither (20. Mai 2008)

hallo



da ich AOC bis jetzt nur von artikel kenne und deshalb keine spielerlebnise habe muss ich leider bis 23.5 warten.....

ich höre sehr vieles von aderen klassen wie bärenschamanen oder barbaren aber von den priester höre ich leider nichts wie kommt das???? ist die klasse so schlecht zu spielen???? oder ist die gar nicht nützlich??? ich selber möchte ab den releas einen priester anfangen da was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe einzige klasse ist wo mich interessiert nur habe ich keine wirkliche spielerbnise von anderen spieler gelesen..... also meine fragen sind:

-wie levlt sich der priester??
-in welche form ist der priester da???einheiler per hots oder grosse heilungen??
-sind priester auf den schlachtfelder reinste opfer??? also wen ein DD einen in visier hat das man sicher tot ist
-wie waren eure erfahrungen mit dem priester???


ich würde mich über ein paar meinungen zu der klasse echt freuen!!!!


----------



## masaeN (20. Mai 2008)

ich hab grad selber heut aoc bekommen und mit dem Ea angefangen nen mitra zu zocken und ich muss sagen ich hatte bis jetzt keine probleme ... auch 3 - 4 mobs gehn einfach ... was heals angeht hat er am anfang nicht gerade viel .. ich hab 2 hots bis jetzt (lvl 13 oder 14) und nen buff der meine lebensenergie erhöht ...


----------



## Spruso (23. Mai 2008)

starfither schrieb:


> -wie levlt sich der priester??


Der Priester levelt sich prima. Da es in AoC keine reinen Heiler gibt, also alle Heiler auch etwa 80% des DD-Schadens machen, hat man in der Hinsicht keine Probleme. Durch den Lebensbuff, den Schildbuff (kein Priesterschild ala WoW!) und die HoTs, kann der Mitrapriester (auch PoM genannt) gut mal 3 oder 4 Mobs des gleichen Levels besiegen.



> -in welche form ist der priester da???einheiler per hots oder grosse heilungen??


Wie oben schon gesagt, gibt es in AoC keine "echten" Heilerklassen. Heilung geschieht zu 80% über HoTs. Der eine HoT gilt für die ganze Gruppe und ist moderat in den späteren Level, der andere HoT ist ein so genannter Cone-Heal. Das heisst, er wirkt nur auf Gruppenmitglieder in einem gewissen Winkel vor dem Priester. Er hat eine kleine Sofortheilkomponente und tickt dann als HoT weiter. Der letzte Heilspruch ist eine Direktheilung, die vom Priester ausgeht und alle im Umkreis trifft und relativ viel heilt. Allerdings beinhaltet sie auch einen Debuff, so dass man 1 Minute lang nicht nochmal damit geheilt werden kann.
Der PoM kann also gut alleine heilen (ist auch die stärkste der drei Heilklassen). Allerdings gibt es keine Singletargetheilung wie in WoW. Es ist vielmehr ein Stellungsspielt, damit die richtigen Leute geheilt werden. Auch ist die Gruppe viel mehr auf geschicktes Vorgehen der Mitglieder angewiesen. Ein DD, der vom Bossmob Aggro gezogen hat, ist fast nicht mehr zu retten. Ein guter Priester kann also in AoC keine schlechte Gruppe kompensieren.



> -sind priester auf den schlachtfelder reinste opfer??? also wen ein DD einen in visier hat das man sicher tot ist


Reine Opfer sind die Priester sicherlich nicht. Erstens haben sie einige CC-Fähigkeiten, um sich Gegner vom Leib zu halten. Zweitens tragen Mitrapriester nicht nur Stoff, sondern auch leichte Rüstung und einen Schild, was die Verteidigung doch erhöht. Der Priester ist im PvP sicher nicht ganz einfach erfolgreich zu spielen, aber eine Opferklasse wie in WoW ist er mit Sicherheit nicht. Da er auch gerne im Getümmel steht, ist ein Priester auch nicht ganz so einfach auszumachen wie in WoW, was ihm nochmals einen Vorteil verschafft.



> -wie waren eure erfahrungen mit dem priester???


Also die bisherigen Erfahrungen waren sehr positiv, und ich bereue es nicht, einen Priester gewählt zu haben.


----------



## Tikume (25. Mai 2008)

Bisher habe ich die Entscheidung nicht bereut. Die Heals sind zwar mickrig, reichen aber aus um die Gruppe am leben zu halten auch in Instanzen auf "episch".

Mein Lieblingsspell ist "Abwehr" - wenn alle gegner durch die gegned purzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elonda (25. Mai 2008)

Also ich hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme mit dem Priester. Bisher macht der mir richtig Laune und ich spiele ihn auch total gerne...

...Die heals sind ein wenig mickrig ja, aber reichen (meiner Ansicht an) völlig aus. Also ich kann den Mitrapriester nur weiterempfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gümmib4er (25. Mai 2008)

Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Heals entwickeln, vorallem wenn man auf heal skillt.Da sollte dann schon einiges mehr rauskommen..


----------



## _Loca_ (26. Mai 2008)

Also das die Heals mickrig sind stimmt am Anfang.

Jedoch entwickeln sich diese Rasend schnell zu sehr guten heals.

Ich bin derzeit auf stufe 32 und muss sagen ich hab wenn ich nicht penne kein problem zu Heilen. Jedoch muss man gut aufpassen.

Es kommt später noch eine Heal dazu der nicht Heal over Time basierend ist aber 60 sec cooldown hat der für notfälle super ist.

Also einfach weiterspielen und das heilen wird ein klacks und auch das sterben wird seltener ab stufe 20.

Für tipps bin ich gerne erreichbar.


----------



## Mikokami (26. Mai 2008)

Die AoE Kampfkraft des Mitra Priesters kombiniert mit den Heilfähigkeiten machen ihn zu einen der besten Einzelspielerklassen. So ab Stufe 30-35 kann man sich schon 4-5 Gegner der selben Stufe auf einmal entledigen, Mitra sei dank dafür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruhrprinz (26. Mai 2008)

Ich liebe meinen Mitrapriester.

Die AoEs sind klasse. Und schon in unteren Stufen kann man sich mit mehreren gleichstufigen gegnern einlassen. Wenn man seine HOts kennt und auch etwas mit dem cooldown seiner sprüche umzugehen weiss.

Wenn ich lese wie schwer es scheint nen bärenschamen zu spielen, möchte ich meinen mitrapriester echt nicht abgeben. Außerdem sieht er auch noch cool aus: blond, gross und freche sommersprossen. 
Nun bin gespannt wie er sich dann auf dem nashorn macht ;-)

euer friedward
Mitra-Server


----------



## starfither (27. Mai 2008)

dank für die fleissige antwort ^^


ich selber habe auch einen priester angefangen und ich empfinde diese klasse die beste priesterklasse was ich bis jetzt in MMO's gespielt habe.... priester sind überhaupt keine opfer wen ein nahkämpfer rankommt einfach zurück werfen und einfach hoten das ist echt super gemacht!!!!

die lanze von den priester (was ich durchgeskillt habe) finde ich einfach unglaublich stark da die lanze bis zu 3 gegner durchhaut und noch dazu den priester und member heillt ich denke die wird abgeschwächt aber unglaublich sehr gute aktion!!!!

was ich auch gut in pvp finde ist der ala pala schield ^^ die gegner schauen recht dumm wen man mit 50 life noch da steht und wieder hoch heilt.....



also man merkt meine begeisterung an ich bin gespannt wie er sich in höhere level spielt ^^


----------



## Zaratustra_noz (31. Mai 2008)

Ja.. macht Laune. Bis lvl 25 (mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen ^^) macht er sogar mehr Schaden als ein Demologe ... jeden Falls habe ich immer die Aggro ^^ Aber dsa kommt natürlich auf die Skillung an. Mitras Lanze ist aber schon wirklich eine tolle Sache ... da darf der Heiler endlich mal mit Schaden machen und heilt so ganz nebenbei. Prädikat: Empfehlenswert.


----------



## Preform (1. Juni 2008)

Also ehrlich gesagt halte ich den Mitra priester zu stark füt eine heal klasse...


----------



## Tikume (2. Juni 2008)

Dann guck Dir mal seine Heals an, die sind stark beschnitten (bei den anderen Priestern wird es kaum anders aussehen).


Normalerweise sieht es so aus (in Gruppe): 
Nahkämpfer rennen in die Mobs rein. Da die Mobs gerne trotzdem zu jemandem ganz anderen rennen komme ich gleich mit an die Front.
Wenn Schaden zu erwarten ist werden erstmal die Hots gecastet, dann eben unterstützung mit Mitras Lanze.
Wenn es ganz eng wird auch mal Abwehr oder den direkten Heal.
Da die Heals eher gering sind und eh immer für einen Bereich wirken macht es bei dickeren Gegnern Sinn die aggro zwischen mehreren Soldaten aufzuteilen.


----------



## Asteria (7. Juni 2008)

Hier mal zwei Bilder. 
Gemacht mit Level 65, welches verbugt ist, da Wiederauflebung auf diesem Level nicht funktioniert!
Ebenso wurde Glaubensrüstung und Mitras Hand *nicht* benutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch sehr schön anzusehen ist das ToS + PoM Video:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7jEk69pRZ3A

Aber bevor jemand schreit "Imba Priests":
Der Schaden kommt nicht an den von DD's ran. Der Vorteil liegt ganz einfach in der Heilung.
Auch im PvP ist die Lage der Dinge wieder eine andere.


----------



## Fan (9. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Normalerweise betreibe ich ja keine Thread-Nekrophilie, aber weil ichs grad zufällig hier sehe...

Bin AoC Neuling und habe es mir Dank des 7-Tage-Test-Zugangs mal geladen und eine Mitrapriesterin angefangen da ich gern heile.
Aber nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Kann mir Jemand sagen, was die weissen "Klammerstriche" neben dem Boss zu bedeuten haben?
Auf dem Bild schön zu sehen, 2 rechts 1 links? Hat das irgendeine Bedeutung?

Und kennt Jemand einen guten Einsteiger Guide, der einem die einfachsten Dinge erklärt? Ich weiss noch nicht mal wie man sich bei Jemandem im Spiel bedankt, dabei hätte ich das gern getan weil mir neulich einer bei ein paar Gegnern geholfen hatte...


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (9. Juli 2009)

die klammerstriche sind die schilde des gegners. du hast zb auch 3 schilde die standartmäßig 1 links 1 rechts 1 oben eingestellt sind. sind für casterklassen nicht wichtig da sie nicht durch schilde beeinflusst werden. wohl aber wirksam gegen meele´s. bist du auf einem pvp-sever und hast zb probleme mit einem waldläufer machste einfach alle schilde nach oben und er macht spührbar weniger schaden da seine starken kombos oben enden.

einen guide brauchste eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mitra im chat wird dir eigentlich gut weitergeholfen oder halt im gildenchat. mit /tell "name des spielers" kannste spieler direkt anschreiben und dich bedanken


----------

